# First Attempt



## Muyassar Sattarova (Jan 4, 2018)

Winter
https://www.flickr.com/photos/muyassarsattarova/?#


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If while viewing a photo on Flickr you click the "share photo" icon (a sort of curved arrow pointing to the right), then in the pop-up window select the "BBCode" tab, you can then copy the text it generates (for the desired size), and paste it directly into your post here, e.g.:


__
https://flic.kr/p/23ybghH


__
https://flic.kr/p/23ybghH
 by Muyassar Sattarova, on Flickr


----------

